# Bluetooth TPMS sensors possible aftermarket replacements



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We all know that Tesla switched to Bluetooth TPMS sensors with the advent of the Model Y and so far the only units that work are the expensive Tesla ones.

However someone sent me this link to a set of aftermarket Bluetooth TPMS sensors but they seem to be geared at seeing data to a phone app.

Does anyone here like @JWardell or the "canbus" gang think they can glean any information to see if the messaging could be compatible to what Tesla uses with theirs?

Finding a compatible aftermarket solution for this would be a godsend


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

IMO the can messaging would come from the Bluetooth receiver in the car, so as long as it’s happy with the Bluetooth sensors, the data won’t look any different. Of course you would also know if your car was reporting tire pressures in the UI.

The question is if they duplicate whatever Bluetooth comms Tesla uses, which probably isn’t that hard to do.

Amazon link says page not found for me.

Edit: Link works on desktop but not mobile strangely. 

They say to download their app to view pressures, so it’s probably just proprietary to add your own pressure monitoring, so I would bet heavily on not using communications that tesla uses.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@T Sportline now has compatible aftermarket TPMS sensors!

https://tsportline.com/products/t-s...ire-pressure-monitoring-sensor-tpms-for-tesla


----------

